# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Καλωσήρθατε

## Achille

Στις ενότητες αυτές έχουν πρόσβαση όλα τα μέλη του backbone. Τη λίστα με τα μέλη μπορείτε να τη δείτε εδώ:
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/groupcp.php?g=4039

Αν έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος, παρακαλώ να το αναφέρετε.

Στη συνέχεια θα συζητηθεί ποια ακόμα άτομα θα πρέπει να έχουν προσβαση στις συγκεκριμένες ενότητες (πχ racer, paravoid, stoidis, Mick Flemm κλπ)

Στις ενότητες αυτές θα συζητηθούν τα θέματα του layout του site και του forum, θα γίνονται οι εκλογές των moderators, θα συζητώνται θέματα που αφορούν το δίκτυο και δεν πρέπει να εμφανίζονται δημόσια (πχ 5GHz).

Επίσης θα συζητηθεί η σχέση που θα έχει το δίκτυο και το site-forum με το σύλλογο.

----------

